# Portugal weather



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, What sort of weather can we expect in Portugal during January,February and beginning of March?

Look forward to your replies.

wasfitonce


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I have swum in the sea in January but after this it cools rapidly. The coldest we have experienced (in Algarve) is 8degrees although year before last we had frost (minimal) in February. It's very changeable - heavens opening and then warm sunshine. Colder at nights but sun bathing weather in day if out of any winds which could have "edge". February is the worst month but rain is always welcome preparing for long hot summer. And when it rains it can bucket down.
It's still loads better than UK and the flowers are wonderful. Almond blossom, wild irises and wild flowers of every hue. The herbs fill the air with a heavy scent and everywhere "greens" up. My favourite months are March, April & May.
Oh and fresh fruit and veg are plentiful all year round!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Last/this year I was putting sun cream on in December January February and March In Spain and Portugal during the day, but expect the temperature to drop dramatically when the sun goes down, where ever you are :wink: .

Portugal can be windy, but it is a warmish wind, in the four months we were abroad it rained for 4 hours during the night in Spain and 5 hours again during the night in Portugal, 9 hours of rain in 4 months is not too shabby :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

If it's warm / hot weather that you are after I would head for the south of Spain instead. In my experience the winter temperatures in southern Spain seem to be about 4 or 5 degrees warmer consistently, and there's a big difference between 19 and 23 degrees. For the last few years we have followed the sun and got excellent weather nearly all the time. 
We always move around though, and one year gave the whole area around the Costa del Sol a miss as it was very wet while the coastal areas further east were dry and hotter.


----------

